# bmx



## Tanner1254 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja also ich fahre jetzt seit ca 6 monaten bmx und hatte bisher ein mongoose culture. jetzt dachte ich kaufe ich mir mal etwas vernünftiges. habe jetzt 3 räder zur auswahl :

das Eastern Growler 
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5584

oder das Fit prk 2
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6350

oder das Fit trl 1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6347

ihr könnt mir auch gerne andere / bessere bikes nennen . aber mein preisliches limit habe ich bei ca 450 euro angesetzt .  20 euro mehr sind auch nicht allzu schlimm.

fahre so fast alles   meistens aber street danach kommt park und dann kommt dirt.
danke im voraus 

Tanner


----------



## DJ_BMX (6. Oktober 2010)

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=6396&osCsid=33i71apvib9mhb4l7v65ht8ps5

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=6483&osCsid=34hol0btcq1vm35pikvbv70l85

Mit WTP machst nichts falsch.

Fit... da zahlst für den Namen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (6. Oktober 2010)

Keines dieser Räder hat einen full crmo Rahmen, das WTP nicht einmal gedichtete Naben. 

Wow, ich sehe gerade 2011 bekommt man für 500 Euro von keiner Firma einen full CrMo Rahmen. 

Ich würde mir etwas Gebrauchtes kaufen.


----------



## Daniel_D (6. Oktober 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## holmar (6. Oktober 2010)

Das "sonstige" macht die Umfrage völlig Sinnfrei. Langsam geht's ja hier wieder zu wie im dirt&street forum


----------



## Tanner1254 (6. Oktober 2010)

die bmx von wtp habe ich mir auch schon angeguckt nur ich dachte da die halt alles nur mit looseball haben sind die denke ma nicht so toll oder?? der lenker und die gabel sind ja auch aus hi ten . habe gelesen das das der letzte dreck ist.


----------



## Tanner1254 (8. Oktober 2010)

welches bmx könnt ihr mir den empfehlen ?? also sollte möchligst unter 500 bleiben


----------



## RISE (8. Oktober 2010)

Was gebrauchtes.


----------



## Tanner1254 (9. Oktober 2010)

und wie ist es mit dem felt fuse?
http://www.kunstform.org/de/felt-fuse-bmx-rad-p-1306
wenn man sich die teile son anguckt sieht man ja ist halt alles full cromo undso aber alle sagen die sind ******* ?!?! sind die echt so schlecht`?


----------



## DJ_BMX (9. Oktober 2010)

Vergiss mal Felt. ^^

Ich will Felt ja nicht schlecht machen aber das Rad wo du da präsentiert hast, hat nur gute Pedale. Ich würde bei Felt die Finger weglassen. :/


----------



## Daniel_D (9. Oktober 2010)

Bullshit. Nach allem was ich lese, ist das ein super Rad für den Preis. Besser als alles, was ich momentan so für 450 Euro sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (9. Oktober 2010)

"Wo" ist immer noch kein relativpronomen!


----------



## RISE (9. Oktober 2010)

Nicht, dass mir Germanisten und ihre Sprachideen besonders sympathisch wären, aber NIE, NIE NIE NIE darf "wo" ein Relativpronomen werden. Das wär ja noch schlimmer als das Felt.


----------



## holmar (9. Oktober 2010)

Eine sehr gelungene Metapher.


----------



## Tanner1254 (10. Oktober 2010)

also etwas gebrauchtes . wo suche ich am besten nach gebrauchten guten bmx außer bei ebay?


----------



## holmar (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie wär's mit dem verkaufsthreag hier oder im BMXboard?


----------



## RISE (10. Oktober 2010)

Im Bikemarkt sind auch ein paar Räder drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mein Rad fÃ¼r 550â¬ gebraucht bekommen vom Freund.

Waren die Teile die er Ã¼brig hatte.


----------



## Tanner1254 (11. Oktober 2010)

ja das bstimmt ganz ok  aber bei mir hier so fährt eigendlich kaum einer bmx ;D ich habe heute das yt first love gesehen und dachte ich bin eh bissl größer und für den preis . was sagt ihr dazu ? ist es auf dem teil leicht nen 360 zu machen oder son 180 im flat?


----------



## Tanner1254 (11. Oktober 2010)

so habe mich jetzt entschieden werde mir das felt fuse "11 holen . sieht geil aus und es sollte ja auch am besten sb gelagert sein und ich wollte auch gerne abnehmbare brake mounts und es sind nur cromo teile verbaut. so wollte ich es haben . naja trotzdem danke für die hilfe ;D


----------



## Daniel_D (11. Oktober 2010)

Ein BMX ist ein BMX und ein Dirtbike nur ein verkrüppeltes Möchtegern BMX. Wie groß du bist spielt für die Frage, ob BMX ,oder nicht, keine Rolle.

Und das Felt ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, keine Ahnung was Rise da behauptet. Relativpronomen? Derer wird es sowieso bald keine mehr geben.


----------



## RISE (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich bezieh mich da auf Felt Komplett, nicht auf einzelne Räder. Wenns für ihn passt, ist es doch gut.


----------



## Daniel_D (11. Oktober 2010)

Aber hey die Ball Park Crank war doch cool?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8092105"]Ball Park Cranks Commercial - Felt Bikes on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## benn9411 (11. Oktober 2010)

wie geil ist das den bitte


----------

